# SIBO/IBS diet, period and pregnancy



## CapitolHill (Mar 10, 2011)

So my symptoms (bloating and some soft BMs) are much improved on my elimination diet of meat, cheese, fish, and eggs. I have had perhaps six servings of veggies as well, over the past two weeks, and half of those made me feel bad (diarrhea or soft BMs). But this diet is so restrictive! I know I'm not getting enough nutrients, I've lost a little weight, and my period didn't come this month--which happens when I'm too skinny. I am eating oodles of meat, but with no carbs and sugar, I am losing weight. I want to try for a baby this year--but can't in this condition. Have folks had success with prenatal and other vitamins? I'm nervous they'll make my stomach flare up again, but I need to consider both options.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

I found a super restrictive diet and skipping meals to cause *more* Diarrhea for me. Make sure you are eating enough. If you are so thin that you are missing your period... you really need to see your Dr and/or get some help from a Registered Dietician. And I wouldn't try for a baby until you get a handle on this and an "ok" from your Dr..


----------



## CapitolHill (Mar 10, 2011)

Yes, I do need to see a doctor. I am eating a lot, but only of a small group of foods. Maybe it's time to try some starches/carbs, and see how I feel. They may be easier on my body than the vegetables are.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Try using some Digestive Enzymes and some anti gas products with your meals maybe???


----------

